
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
julienmarcbrown

      Location: Tallahassee,FL
      Remote: Yes, 
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python/Django,Javascript/Node/Angular, Front-End/UI/UX, MYSQL/PSQL, Docker. 
      Website: http://www.julienmarcbrown.com/
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/JulienMarcBrown
      Email: mail@julienmarcbrown.com
    

My name is Julien Marc Brown and I'm a full-stack software engineer. While
still an undergraduate student I joined a start-up. I led projects, developed
software and architected an infrastructure for this company, until the company
was acquired in September 2015.

As for my personality, anyone who knows me will describe me as a leader and a
go-getter. I'm not someone who waits for something to happen, I'm the person
who makes it happen. In my limited free-time some of the projects I'm working
on include an anonymous message board built using MeteorJS. I've also been
working on a payroll/time management application using DRF and AngularJS.

After being part of a startup that has been acquired, I'm looking to move on
and develop something new and lead another team to success. I will be
graduating in December of 2015, but will be able to relocate before that.

If you're looking for a unique, self-starter and business-minded engineer, I'm
your guy.

~~~
jordigh
Sorry, I accidentally downvoted this. I wish there was a way to undo it.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I _think_ (but am not sure) that replying cancels the downvote. You can't
downvote a post that you have replied to, so it's reasonable that you not be
able to downvote and _then_ reply.

But I could be wrong. Perhaps someone knows for sure?

~~~
DanBC
You can't downvote a post that is a reply to yours. But you can downvote a
post that you reply to.

So you can't downvote this post, but you could (and please do try this) find
another one of my posts and reply to it, and then down vote it. (Let me know
which post you chose and I'll let you know if the vote count changes).

~~~
AnimalMuppet
OK, I replied and then downvoted your most recent post (on the Ireland
thread.) After replying, downvoting was still available to me.

------
thameera
Location: Sri Lanka

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to

Technologies: JavaScript, MEAN, Python, C/C++, open to any technology

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/thameera](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/thameera)

Email: thameera123 [at] gmail [dot] com

\---

Been working with C/C++ for most of my career (4+ years), but I have decent
JavaScript knowledge/experience. Looking to change the career track as a full-
stack JavaScript developer, but I'm willing to work with any technology
including Python or Go.

------
vampire_dk
Location: Chandigarh, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C, C++, NodeJs, PHP, Lua, Python, Django, Elasticsearch,
Linux, git, cloud computing

Resume/CV: [https://dhavalkapil.com/resume/](https://dhavalkapil.com/resume/)
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/dhavalkapil](https://in.linkedin.com/in/dhavalkapil)

Email: me@dhavalkapil.com

Github: [https://github.com/DhavalKapil](https://github.com/DhavalKapil)

I am a student developer looking for a REMOTE INTERN.

Past works include elasticsearch-
lua([https://github.com/DhavalKapil/elasticsearch-
lua)(a](https://github.com/DhavalKapil/elasticsearch-lua\)\(a) detailed low
level client for elasticsearch developer for the Lua Language as part of GSoC
'15). dns-validator([https://github.com/DhavalKapil/dns-
validator](https://github.com/DhavalKapil/dns-validator)), a security tool to
detect DNS poisoning.

Developer and challenge setter at
Backdoor([https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/](https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/)), a
platform for CTFs and wargames.

Summer intern at Amazon.

I am interested in Computer Networking(Software) and Computer Security.

------
arunk-s
Location: Noida, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Go, Python, Linux, git, (Open to all others)
Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/elx1xmhk7u0v5gt/resume_intern.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/elx1xmhk7u0v5gt/resume_intern.pdf?dl=0)
[http://in.linkedin.com/pub/arun-
sori/77/31b/980](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/arun-sori/77/31b/980)

Email: arunsori94(at)gmail(dot)com

Github: [https://github.com/arunk-s](https://github.com/arunk-s)

Final year undergraduate currently looking for a REMOTE INTERN and interested
in full time positions in future.

Experiences: Build a plugin to deliver same functionality as Linux Audit
(auditd, audispd) but in Go and as a plugin to Heka (Mozilla project).
[[https://github.com/mozilla/audit-go](https://github.com/mozilla/audit-go)]

A python standalone tool that will help you translate any raw HTTP requests
into the language of your choice. [[https://github.com/owtf/http-request-
translator/tree/dev](https://github.com/owtf/http-request-
translator/tree/dev)]

I'm a quick learner and Open Source enthusiast. I'm interested in backend
development and application programming.

------
joshjonescs
Location: Orange County, CA (Irvine, Santa Ana, Newport, Costa Mesa) or lower
Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Prefer not to relocate, but yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Go, C#, and MATLAB

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/joshua-
jones/50/22/636](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/joshua-jones/50/22/636)

Email: jtjones@uci.edu

I recently graduated Magna Cum Laude from UC Irvine with a B.S. in Computer
Science. I'm primarily interested in building things that will make the end-
user smile. Up until now, I've accomplished this by building tools to help
gamers succeed.

For instance, Riftwalk.gg provided the League of Legends community with the
only live game statistics platform, achieved through reverse engineering the
spectator data format:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20141024103229/http://www.riftwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141024103229/http://www.riftwalk.gg/)

I also created the official API Developer Portal during my internship at Riot
Games a year out of high school:
[https://developer.riotgames.com/](https://developer.riotgames.com/)

I'm open to opportunities outside of gaming as well.

------
JJJJust
Location: Michigan / Chicago / San Francisco (I travel too much)

Remote: Would prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes - San Francisco (new!) / Chicago / New York / EU

Technologies: Windows (Desktop/Server), Linux, Ruby, RSpec, AWS, Jenkins, git,
Apache, PeopleSoft

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9-wAELR1zURmNKSXdFSHlzbnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9-wAELR1zURmNKSXdFSHlzbnM/view)

Github: [http://www.github.com/JJJJust](http://www.github.com/JJJJust)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jjjjust](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jjjjust)

Email: JJJJust@gmail.com (I've been JJJJust at something all my life, no need
to mangle.)

Self-taught IT jack of many trades who requires little hand holding. What I
don't know, I download and learn... just like every other piece of tech I've
ever used. Started with Windows 3.1, moved to RHEL in middle school.

Interested in DevOps, QA, systems administration, and cyber security.

I am looking for a company to grow with -- one that is accepting of someone
who got his CS education actually touching software instead of being lectured
at in a classroom.

Ideal opportunity: A small company that is looking to repay some technical
debt and is bringing on a second DevOps or QA Engineer or a jack of all trades
to work along side a more senior resource.

------
sayhar

      Location: NYC, New York
      Remote: Nope
      Willing to relocate: Yes!
      Technologies: Data Science, Data Engineering, Python, R, 
      Machine Learning, Flask. Backend Development
      Résumé/CV: http://www.saharmassachi.com/resume/
      Email: sayhar@gmail.com
      (US citizen)
    

Hi! My name is Sahar, and I’ve been programming for about 10 years (since I
was 16). I have a BS and Masters in computer science and I like python, bash,
R, and lisps. I’ve written mobile apps used by RootsCamp (a major conference),
I've written code to organize and crunch Wikipedia's fundraising data, and
I've created various smaller projects (like a financial planning app). Lately,
I was the first data scientist at Grovo, where I helped manage our transition
to a data-driven company.

I'm interested in joining a team of stellar data engineers or data scientists.
That said, there's a lot of software engineering I don't know, and I'd also
love to join a team where I had the opportunity to learn more.

The most important things for me are:

    
    
      1. A stellar work culture
      2. Opportunity to learn
      3. Producing collaboratively as a team
      4. Space to be my true self
    

Cheers!

------
innerspirit
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: yes, only remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JS, Laravel, CodeIgniter, Unit Testing, MongoDB, MySQL,
Drupal, Joomla, Angular.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, React.js, ES6/7 (babel),
Java, Spring

I'm a freelance developer with a Zend PHP 5.3 certification. I'm looking for
remote work, either full-time or small projects. I am a full stack developer
with extensive front-end experience. I also have experience writing shell
scripts for deployment and task automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

Certification: [http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-
pages/ZEND014048](http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-pages/ZEND014048)

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/innerspirit](https://github.com/innerspirit)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/christianmaioli](https://twitter.com/christianmaioli)

Email: mmchristian [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: iOS development (Objective-C, Swift)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/ios-
sergey-evseev.pdf)

Portfolio:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/ios-
portfolio-sergey-evseev.pdf)

Email: evseev.srg at gmail.com

I'm an experienced iOS developer. I have 5 years of experience in iOS
application development. I have experience in working on large projects and
developing applications from scratch. Here are some app examples from my
portfolio: \- E-commerce iOS app: more than 10 millions active users monthly,
top 5 and featured in 5 countries. \- Secure cryptographic communication
solution for iOS: XMPP, SMTP, VoIP. Enterprise-level solution with complex
architecture. More than 400000 lines of code. I'm looking for great team,
challenging project and H1b visa sponsorship :)

------
tpett
Location: Washington D.C. Metro Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: JavaScript (Node, Angular, React, React Native, ES6, jQuery),
Gulp, Grunt, Jenkins, Docker, HTML, CSS (SASS), Java (Android), Objective-C,
Python (Django), Rails, SQL, NoSQL (MongoDB)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sfp4nz407rq1x4c/Travis%20Pett%20re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sfp4nz407rq1x4c/Travis%20Pett%20resume%20-%20Bridgewater%20College%20-%20travispett%40gmail.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/travispett](https://linkedin.com/in/travispett)

Email: travispett@gmail.com

Website: [http://travispett.me](http://travispett.me)

Full-stack developer looking for a full-time position after I graduate in May.
I am also open to a part-time remote position until May. Lots of Javascript
experience and I love to learn. Big project is an internship creating a custom
content management system using the MEAN stack. Working on a React Native app
right now to help college students schedule group meetings.

------
aop
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: Core Java, Spring Framework, J2EE, Groovy; JDBC, JPA/Hibernate,
REST, SOA/WS, JMS; Servlet, JSP, JAXB, XML/XSL, JavaScript, HTML, CSS; SQL,
PL/SQL; Oracle, MySQL; Tomcat, Embedded Jetty, Web Logic, GlassFish; Amazon
Web Services;

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/uDshFL](https://goo.gl/uDshFL)

Highly experienced and dedicated software developer and team leader, offering
10 years of experience delivering high quality solutions and managing high-
budget projects, in stressful, deadline-orientated environments. Expert in
translating business requirements into technical solutions; and highly focused
on quality, usability, security and scalability. An excellent problem solver,
able to quickly grasp complex systems and identify opportunities for
improvements and resolutions to problems.

Skilled in all phases of web and software development lifecycles, and
integration; Java tools in business, Web, and client-server environments
including Java Platform, Enterprise Edition and Spring Framework

------
dperny
Hi, all. My name is Drew Erny. I'll be graduating in May of 2016 from the
University of Alabama with a degree in Computer Science. My last job was
interning at Red Hat and working on identity management software, which has
given me a solid base in security and cryptography. I also have a decent
amount of experience working in Ruby on Rails.

I'm very early in my career and right now I'm looking for a close-knit team
with a mostly in-person office. I have a lot to learn and I think the best way
to learn it will be working elbow to elbow with the experienced developers at
your company.

If I sound like your kind of developer, or you know someone else who would be
interested, shoot me an email.

    
    
        Location: Tuscaloosa, AL
        Remote: No (generally, but would consider remote)
        Willing to relocate: Yes, please relocate me.
        Technologies: Mostly web, security, and cryptography
        Resume/CV: https://github.com/dperny/resume-1/raw/master/DrewErnyResume.pdf
        Email: drewerny@gmail.com
        Website: www.dperny.net

------
paradoquex
Location: Abilene, Texas

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Software Development in Mobile or Web preferred. (Android
Studio, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, Node.js, MySQL, Flask, Python)

Other skills: C/C++, Java, PHP

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ksyz3ypxca432y0/HaoZheKok_Resume_F...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ksyz3ypxca432y0/HaoZheKok_Resume_Fall2015%20%281%29%20%281%29.pdf?dl=0)

I'm a graduating Computer Science student who fell in love with Android
development after an internship doing it a year ago. I'm extremely excited
about the cutting-edge in tech and learn really quickly.

Blog:
[http://obsessivecompulsivemisnomer.com](http://obsessivecompulsivemisnomer.com)

Email: hzk11a@acu.edu

Github: [https://github.com/kokhouser/](https://github.com/kokhouser/)

App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kokhouser....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kokhouser.napod)

------
bevacqua
Remote front-end specialist, would consider relocation for the right position.

Front-end specialist with 6+ years of experience, currently focused on all
things JavaScript and a full-stack Node.js developer.

I enjoy writing code in small modules. I love working with ES6, architecting
Angular and Backbone apps, and helping out with React and performance. I'm a
prolific open-source developer and I've published hundreds of small modules.

Location: Buenos Aires, AR (GMT -3)

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, (Angular, Backbone, Open-Source Modules,
etc), CSS, all things web

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [https://ponyfoo.com](https://ponyfoo.com)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

JavaScript Application Design (a book I wrote):
[https://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon](https://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon)

You can reach me at hire@ponyfoo.com

------
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technolgies: Python, JavaScript, Java, Django, Flask, IoT, Haskell(beginner),
PHP.

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc](https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc)

GitHub: [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv](https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv)

email: architv07 at gmail dot com

==========================================================================

Experience: I have 3 years of experience with Full Stack Development. I have
interned at 3 startups where my work involved working with various web
technologies.

I am an open source fan and contributed to many open source projects. Current
interests include Internet of Things, functional programming, VR and AR.

Open to REMOTE work opportunities. Do contact me if you are working on IoT,
core backend development.

* Wingify/Visual Website Optimizer([http://vwo.com/](http://vwo.com/)): I interned at VWO and shipped integrations of VWO with Prestashop, Google Anlaytics and Call Tracking Metrics.

* MyPoolin([https://mypoolin.com/](https://mypoolin.com/)): Designed and implemented the backend REST API for MyPoolin's android app.

* Instalabs([http://www.instalabs.com/](http://www.instalabs.com/)): Implemented the REST API for their android and ios app.

------
nstart
Location: Sri Lanka

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Typescript. Have worked with meteor and am
capable of learning fast. Currently picking up Ruby. Decent understanding of
git. Practices and believes in TDD and clean architecture as taught by Robert
Martin

Résumé:

Linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=131949065](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=131949065)

Github [https://github.com/kiriappeee](https://github.com/kiriappeee)

Blog [http://adnanissadeen.com](http://adnanissadeen.com)

Email adnan[dot]issadeen[at]live[dot]com

Hi all. My name is Adnan. I'm a software developer since 2012. I want to work
with a company that's building great software, and that really cares about its
customers. As a software developer I have always had a love for making things
easier to do using software. Thus I have a dislike of any kind of process that
slows down or adds mental overhead to daily work. That said, I will use
software to help fix those processes instead of simply complaining. My best
work comes when I'm put in with a team and told, "this is our current goal.
You are trusted to come up with the best solution to achieve it". I do not
like the idea of working more than 40 hours aa week on a regularbasis.

I've worked on numerous verticals. Ecommerce, ERPs, SaaS and even microfinance
(where I currently maintain the software I built for a microfinance and credit
scoring company). I prefer to be language and framework agnostic. Instead I
try to understand principles first so that I can adapt and learn faster.

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Go, Haskell, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B413pVO5jMKuLWlycW5YU2xEVn...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B413pVO5jMKuLWlycW5YU2xEVnc)

Email: c@chrisbolton.me

Hey all! My name's Chris. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
danmilon
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Node.JS, PostgreSQL, medium web frontend (HTML/CSS/JS)

Resume/CV: http//cv.danmilon.me

GitHub: [https://github.com/danmilon](https://github.com/danmilon)

Email: i@danmilon.me

=====================- WHO AM I -===========================

My name is Dan and problem solving is my thing. I use my cognitive skills in

order to solve a given problem together with my co-workers. I despise no-
brainer

work and repetition. Ultimately, I believe in being able to provide solutions

and cooperation, rather than technical specialization on specific software.
The

latter everyone can aquire sooner or later, but not the former.

I look for remote full time employment on interesting projects with broad

responsibilities, somewhere I can use my creative thinking, not tedious

web development every day.

====================- EXPERIENCE -==========================

* Lexiful (Software Engineer (Web & Machine Learning), DevOps)

* Photiq: Mobile e-commerce SF based startup (Backend Web Dev, DevOps)

* SlideMe.org (Analytics platform architect & developer)

=====================- EDUCATION -==========================

Computer Science BSc from the University of Crete (1st in Greece, 145th UNI in
the world).

------
rahulroy
I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is looking
for a new job change. Do contact me(via email) if you're looking for someone
who's new to the software development industry with zeal to learn.

What I'm looking for? Startups with good work culture, and solid development
team. Where I get to work on different parts of the app, where my code is
constantly reviewed, & where you get to learn great deal of stuff. I know
these are bit subjective, but you get the idea.

Here are required information:

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Git. Willing to learn anything.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Blog: [http://www.newbiedev.com/](http://www.newbiedev.com/)

Portfolio:
[http://blog.newbiedev.com/rahuls_portfolio/](http://blog.newbiedev.com/rahuls_portfolio/)

Email: techniciablog [at] gmail [dot] com

------
clickthisnick
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Python, Javascript, Jasmine, Specflow, Gherkin, Coypu,
Selenium, git, Jenkins, BurpSuite

Resume:
[http://clickthisnick.com/Nicholas.Smith.Resume.pdf](http://clickthisnick.com/Nicholas.Smith.Resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/clickthisnick](https://github.com/clickthisnick)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clickthisnick](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clickthisnick)

Webiste: [http://clickthisnick.com](http://clickthisnick.com)

Email: admin@clickthisnick.com

Interested in Quality Assurance positions. I previously was a developer who
now loves to break and wreak havoc on software. Very experienced with
automation including starting a companies ui automation from scratch.
Experienced with all sorts of testing techniques like mocking for unit tests,
hooking up integration tests to databases, ui testing with selenium web
driver.

Also interested in security testing. Found 3 bugs and collected bounty on
major websites through bugcrowd,
[https://bugcrowd.com/clickthisnick](https://bugcrowd.com/clickthisnick).
Experienced with using scanning tools such as BurpSuite to scan for
vulnerabilities and also ad hoc security testing with said tool.

Recently finished writing and testing rules for a rules engine in InRule that
processes over 10 million records of data per week.

If you are looking for someone with the skills of a Developer but the patience
and drive to break your software then I would be a perfect match.

------
subrat_rout
No Risk Involved for Hiring Manager:

Will work for free for 2 weeks. If you are satisfied by my contributions then
hire me as a full time.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, AngularJS, AWS,
Git, Database design, SQLite, MySQL, PostgreSQL and MongoDB.

Résumé/CV: Upon request.

Portfolio: subratrout.com

Email: subratnrout[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [http://github.com/subratrout](http://github.com/subratrout)

I am looking for an entry-level junior developer position in both front and
back-end technologies. I have extensive healthcare background and have gone
through ~1000 hour of intensive immersive web development through Front End
web development NanoDegree program from Udacity and Full Stack Web developer
program at Coding Dojo, San Jose.

If you are looking a rockstar/ninja developers with x(x>=2) years of
experience then please pass on.

However for a junior role I will put my 110% effort to work as an intern or
junior developer in front end or full stack web developer position.

------
dcorrea
Location: Seattle

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: Yes - New York

Technologies: Java, Android, C, Go

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDVlhzSUJTOFFRXzA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDVlhzSUJTOFFRXzA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: davidcroz [at] gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
correa/41/ba4/687](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-correa/41/ba4/687)

I am a recent grad from Brown U. looking to work at an early stage tech
startup. I am a fast learner and self-starter programmer so even if I don't
know your stack I can get familiar with it very rapidly. I have built several
mobile applications including one for Google Glass. I'm more interested in
working on something exciting with smart people rather than big compensations.

I am especially interested in education, health, government, developer tools,
consumer and infrastructure startups.

------
appengi

       Technologies: iOS (Objective-C, Swift), OS X, Linux, Databases, Sketch, Illustrator
       Native Language: English
       Location: HI, USA

I am an experienced remote iOS engineer with a strong design sense looking for
a full-time position. I know how to ship products and iterate on features as
demonstrated by my countless deliveries to the App Store for releases and beta
testing. I’m perfectly comfortable with backend technologies like AWS from my
past projects. I’m optimized for working asynchronously and ready to start
committing.

I will promptly reply to all genuine inquiries submitted to the contact form
on my blog listed on both my online resume/CV at
[http://goo.gl/vPFO1g](http://goo.gl/vPFO1g) and my PDF resume/CV at
[http://goo.gl/XZAkrI](http://goo.gl/XZAkrI).

Thanks for reading this and I look forward to hearing from you soon!

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. I am currently learning JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft skills, and I'm
easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If
you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can
definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in
exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
ianwhen
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Perhaps part-time

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Frontend: JavaScript, Angular.js, HTML, jQuery, CSS, D3.js, Jade,
Backbone.js, LESS/Stylus

\- Backend: Node, Express, Sequelize, SQLite, MySQL, PostGreSQL, MongoDB,
Passport.js, Mongoose ORM

\- Other: Git, Cordova, Gulp, Jasmine/Karma, Grunt, WebSockets, Bash, Linux,
Ruby, C, CoffeeScript

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzHz-
rqXSfn9Rjd1YzJiV1Zwam8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzHz-
rqXSfn9Rjd1YzJiV1Zwam8/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianwh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianwh)

Email: ianwhen@gmail.com

Currently working as a full-stack software engineer developing back-end APIs
and front-end features on a platform that makes heavy use of Node.js, Angular,
and PostGreSQL. The work is interesting, but I'm looking for a change of
environment and to work with some friendly, smart people.

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari Area, Italy
      Remote: Yes (International OK)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for high-end opportunities
    
      Technologies: UX research and low-fi mockups, Angular, Bootstrap
    
      Resumé/CV: [full: http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi]
      Are you a GitHubber? Know a GitHubber? http://octohire.me
    
      Born, growing up.
      Eclectic web developer, 15yrs work experience.
      Top specialization is in UX – but not graphic – design, with a (obvious?)
      responsive approach.
      I have fun working with Angular and would like to continue.
      Interested in learning any other modern JavaScript framework / library (React, 
      Ionic, Ember, Backbone, you name it).
    
      Blog: http://www.williamghelfi.com
      Email: william@williamghelfi.com
      Author of Bootstrap In Practice:
      http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice

------
dcorrea
Location: Seattle

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: Yes - New York

Technologies: Java, Android, C, Go

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDVlhzSUJTOFFRXzA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDVlhzSUJTOFFRXzA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: davidcroz [at] gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
correa/41/ba4/687](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-correa/41/ba4/687)

Looking for a Product Manager position at a startup in NY. I am currently
working at a big company and I am looking to move to a smaller company where I
can have a bigger impact on the product and where I can learn faster by
working at a fast paced environment with smart people. I have experience
working with mobile products as I developed my own while in school and worked
on Reminders in Inbox during my time at Google.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
the_wr
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: USA, Germany

Technologies: C/C++, C#, .NET, WPF, WCF, UX, UI, a bit of Java

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTros...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTroshin-
CV.pdf)

Portfpolio:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTros...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17443884/Docs/SergeyTroshin-
Portfolio.pdf)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/thewr](http://linkedin.com/in/thewr)

Email: wr.main (gmail)

10 years of desktop software development, including 8 years in video game
industry in largest Russian gamedev company. Super strong sense of quality. A
passion for UX and UI. Would like to permanently move to abovementioned
countries :)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Full stack developer, specializing in RESTful APIs and Single Page
Applications.

Location: New York City, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js (MEAN), PHP (LAMP).

Resume:
[http://malcolmdiggs.com/resume.pdf](http://malcolmdiggs.com/resume.pdf)

Portfolio:
[http://malcolmdiggs.com/portfolio](http://malcolmdiggs.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/malcolmdiggs](http://github.com/malcolmdiggs)

Email: malcolmdiggs@gmail.com

Keywords: ExpressJs, Restify, Gulp, Grunt, Javascript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3,
Bootstrap, Foundation, MongoDB, MySQL, Redis, TDD/BDD, DynamoDB, SCRUM,
Laravel, CodeIgniter. LA, Venice, Santa Monica, Culver City, Palms, DTLA, SD,
NOLA, NYC, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Staten Island, Queens, Bronx, AngularJS,
EmberJS, ReactJS, DerbyJS, BackboneJS, NPM, PhoneGap, Ionic, Xamarin, Github,
NPM, NPMjs.

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Swift, Objective C, Mac OS X, Android
(newbie)

CV : [http://bit.ly/1Man0pV](http://bit.ly/1Man0pV) |
[https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1Vssb4q](http://bit.ly/1Vssb4q)

Email : arpandesai[at]me[dot]com

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Energy, Enterprise apps

My name is Arpan, I work as independent consultant. I work with large
organisations and individuals as well. My trades are Product Design, Mobile
Front-end, UI/UX.

I am good at creating fast MVPs and good at building one-pager website. I
setup backend either on Parse or use LAMP stack.

If you are looking for someone with excellent & fast communication, quick turn
around time, clean code & design - we should definitely talk.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
jorgemf
Jorge Muñoz

\----------------------

Location: Madrid, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Neuroscience, Android, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/85rbfx5pboouy3a/CV_Jorge_en_2015_1...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/85rbfx5pboouy3a/CV_Jorge_en_2015_11.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf)

Email: (see CV)

\----------------------

Computer science engineer and MBA with outstanding academic results. Passion
for startups environments. Previously researcher in artificial intelligence
and neuroscience applied to video games. Awarded several times by the research
and work done, both locally and internationally. Entrepreneurial character and
self learning person. Flexible to work in fast paced environments. Keen on new
technologies and customer oriented.

------
heliodor
Location: Currently in Puerto Rico, so I am available during regular business
hours in the U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel

Citizenship: U.S. (work authorization is not an issue)

Residency: New York State / NYC (for payroll, taxes, and such)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in data analytics, data visualization, mobile, web,
finance, and bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has
a flexible schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business
needs. One of the first members of the Data Analytics team at Squarespace.

Expertise/services:

\- data analytics, data visualization, business intelligence, and product
optimization

\- Android

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend, Django, Angular)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Android, Django, AngularJS, D3.js,
NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Graphite, Mongo, Redis, AWS EC2
RDS EBS Cloudfront, RabbitMQ, Celery

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn or Conspire profiles. We
probably have some connections in common in the tech startup scene.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Conspire:
[https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325](https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

------
Achorny
Location: Rockland, Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, jQuery, GIS (PostGIS, OpenLayers,
Leaflet, Geoserver, GE Smallworld), PostgreSQL, SQLite, some C#, some Java,
some DevOps

Résumé/CV: [http://brad.xyz/](http://brad.xyz/) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn)

Email: brad@logicalchaos.com

Eight years of experience developing geospatial and location-aware web apps
and tools using a wide variety of languages, tools, and environments. Primary
developer of a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that has
recorded 75 million GPS points representing 75,000 miles of surveying. I was
involved in all aspects of product development/management from day one.

------
hyperberry
I'm Matt, a product-focused UX designer & technology generalist seeking
freelance, contract and part-time opportunities.

Location: St. James, Missouri USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX design, user research, usability analysis, wireframes/low-fi
mockups, product management, SEO, rich snippets/structured data, conversion
optimization and A/B testing, HTML5, basic CSS, responsive web design,
accessibility/ADA, W3 standards compliance, Git, Bootstrap, Wordpress

Website/Portfolio:
[http://uiwireframes.com/portfolio/](http://uiwireframes.com/portfolio/)

Resume/CV (PDF):
[http://mattduchek.com/resume/MattDuchek_Resume.pdf](http://mattduchek.com/resume/MattDuchek_Resume.pdf)

Email: matt (at) mattduchek.com

------
LankyDataGeek
Location: DFW

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, C/C++, HTML/CSS/JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqq98l1inw7uro5/latestResume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqq98l1inw7uro5/latestResume.pdf?d..).

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

Analyst turned Python/SQL developer after getting into programming a few years
ago in order to automate my job. I have a bachelors and an MBA in Accounting
but am currently working on a post-bacc computer science degree and am just
loving every minute of it.

I am looking to get deeper into Python software engineering and eager to learn
as much as possible. If your looking for someone who is self-driven, a great
communicator, willing to be taught, and passionate about clean code then I
just might be a great fit!

------
dmschulman
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Front end development, Wordpress, HTML, CSS, PHP, JS, Gulp,
Docker, Grunt, SEO/SEM, Adobe Suite, Final Cut Pro, Office Apps

Resume:
[http://www.dmschulman.com/resume/2015.pdf](http://www.dmschulman.com/resume/2015.pdf)

Email: dmschulman <at> gmail .com

I'm a seasoned Wordpress developer doing a majority of front-end development
and have been freelancing the last 3 years for clients all over the country,
and prior to that, worked at an internet marketing agency. I'm hoping to get
back into a full time office environment and put my skills as a web developer,
internet marketer, and content creator to good use with a business based in
Philadelphia. No job is too small! Happy to answer any questions, thanks!

------
aparamonov
Location: Novosibirsk, Russia, GMT+6

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Java, ReactJs, Rx frameworks, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov)
and
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0149f54ce7bfc21677](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0149f54ce7bfc21677)

Email: a.paramonov@gmail.com

I've successfully developed huge enterprise, high load web and big data
services.

Looking for a remote (probable part-time) consultancy work. Will definitely
help to overcome your development issues (architecture, performance,
fragility, etc.), mentor your in-house engineers, teach them for the best
practices in development, make your development process predictable.

------
clmcleod
Location: Memphis, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, Data Science, Python, NodeJS,
Fullstack

Résumé/CV:
[http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf](http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: clay.l.mcleod@gmail.com

\---

Primarily, I would like to work in Data Science/Machine Learning. Current
research is in Deep Neural Networks and Bayesian Analysis techniques. Pursing
patent in biometric security using machine learning. However, I've programmed
on almost every platform in many different languages, so I am definitely open
to hearing job opportunities in different areas and learning different
technologies.

Bottom line, I like to be challenged with new problems every couple of months
- I wouldn't do well maintaining systems. I like to be on the bleeding edge
and innovate.

------
codez
JHEY TOMPKINS

==============================

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, node,
stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5
Canvas etc. (Good Angular experience)

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! (Good Angular experience) Keen to help people solve problems and create
cool experiences!

Fortunate enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types
of opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you. Don't
hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
piektdiena
Location: San Francisco, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX Designer with 6+ years of hands on experience in web, mobile
B2C and B2B space. Primary skills: product concept development, UXD strategy,
user research & behavior modeling, wireframing. Tools: Paper & Pencil,
Omnigraffle, Balsamiq, POP, learning Sketch.

Resume: [http://www.marinajaneiko.com/resume-marina-
janeiko/](http://www.marinajaneiko.com/resume-marina-janeiko/)

Portfolio: [http://www.marinajaneiko.com/](http://www.marinajaneiko.com/)

Email: marina.janeiko@gmail.com

Looking for a new challenge with a talented team of self starters! Will be
happy to provide more details on my skills, background and experience. Thanks!

------
milenaa
Hi! I'm a Brazilian web developer who just got her master degree in computer
science and is looking for the next challenge :)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, R, HTML

Frameworks: Django, jQuery

Databases: MySQL, MongoDB, Neo4j, PostgreSQL

Others: Web Development, Algorithms, Software Engineering, Git, SVN, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/ELa4MP](https://goo.gl/ELa4MP)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mil3na](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mil3na)

Github: [https://github.com/mil3na/](https://github.com/mil3na/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/mih](https://twitter.com/mih)

Email: hey @ milena . me

------
datapolymath
• Location • Niš, Serbia, SE Europe

• Remote • YES

• Willing to relocate • NO

• Technologies • Python, R, Java, SQL, Apache Spark, scikit-learn, Ipython,
pandas, NumPy, matplotlib, ggplot, Cytoscape, lxml/Beautiful
Soup/selenium/XPATH, HTML/CSS/Bootstrap

• Website • [http://www.datapolymath.com](http://www.datapolymath.com)

• LinkedIn •
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/datapolymath](https://www.linkedin.com/in/datapolymath)

• GitHub • [https://github.com/datapolymath](https://github.com/datapolymath)

• AngelList • [https://angel.co/datapolymath](https://angel.co/datapolymath)

• E-mail • datapolymath@outlook.com

–-------------------------------------------------

I am a data polymath, remotely working data scientist and а python programmer,
with the following profile highlights:

• SKILLS to handle large data volumes, undertake predictive modeling and
obtain actionable insights (data science, machine learning, business
intelligence, etc.);

• STACK consisting of state-of-the-art tools for advanced computing and data
analytics, with experience in freelancing and coding challenges;

• EDUCATION obtained from some of the world's best universities and online
courses providers (MITx, BerkeleyX, Udemy, Lynda, etc.), with a strong
quantitative background;

• PERSONALITY of an INTJ analytical problem-solver with the intellectual
curiosity to make discoveries in the world of big data.

My objective is a challenging position requiring the expertise as a data
scientist and a python programmer, working remotely worldwide with the optimal
trade-off between the job performance and salary. I am open to explore career
opportunities where I can combine my skill-set and mind-set, with an aim for
innovations, best practices, and ways to be more productive.

------
KORraN
Location: Emmeloord, Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Basics of PHP, Java, Python (Django, Bottle), JS, (My)SQL, HTML,
CSS, Git, manual testing, helpdesk

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1Ri7aIO](http://bit.ly/1Ri7aIO)

Email: remigiusz.zetkowski+hnh [at] gmail.com

I studied CS for 2 years in the past, dropped out it because of work
(unfortunately, completely out of CS field). Since forever I was passionate
about computer related stuff, so I want to change my career path. At the
moment I see myself as a perfect candidate for a tester, but I would not
hesitate to try working as junior or intern. I am willing to spend time on
learning any stuff needed for a job before starting.

------
lilpirate
Location: India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, NodeJS, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I will graduate in CS in a few months and willing to start a career abroad. I
have been freelancing since 2010 until last year mostly working on web
projects. I made a Twitter tool when I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users
to this day. I did an internship at a Berlin startup this summer.

I'm good with JavaScript, both in front-end and back-end. Willing to learn new
tech and move further down the stack.

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD, babel

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background.

------
tbg
I am Software Engineer with over 7 years of experience most of which consists
in developing Android applications. I've first started working on Android when
the SDK was still in beta and worked on a wide range of apps (from dating apps
to automotive diagnostics tools).

Remote: Yes Location: Romania, but timezone won't be an issue, I'm more
productive in the evening and I can work at least 4 hours during the US
business hours (even for Pacific timezone). I'm also open to traveling and
working onsite for short periods of time when needed.

For more details contact me by Email: tibi (at) tibig (dot) net

------
mysto

      Location: London
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Tastypie, Celery, AngularJS, Bootstrap.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ta2a35dthu11bih/zahir_koradia_cv.pdf?dl=0
      Email: zahir[dot]koradia[at]gmail[dot]com
    

About 7 years of startup experience across two companies. Have architected
systems for both the companies and have both frontend and backend development
experience. Also have experience in defining tech processes, building tech
teams, and UX design.

------
iherbig

      Location: Des Moines, IA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, Java, F#, C/C++, Rust
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf
      Email: ian.herbig@gmail.com
    

I'm a recent graduate looking to get my foot in the door. I don't have a ton
of experience, but with an internship under my belt I can confidently say that
I can learn whatever is thrown my way. I'm most interested in systems
development, getting into the nitty-gritty, and I want to avoid the web
sphere.

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Java, MongoDB, Apache Spark, Hadoop, SQL,
Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Focusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications.

For example, one of my recent projects was algorithmic trading app for
Interactive Brokers API on Matlab developed for a client in New York.

------
sarink
Do you need one or more amazing developers and/or designers to help you build
something kickass?

Small, extremely talented, specialized group of freelancers. We are all highly
educated professionals that have been working in the industry for many years.

We are willing to work individually, as part of your team, all together as a
group, or simply on an independent consulting-agency basis, depending on your
needs.

Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Flux, Angular, Backbone, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure,
webpack, SASS

Resume/Website: [http://sarink.net](http://sarink.net)

Email: sarink87@gmail.com

Let's chat!

------
SergXIIIth

      Location: Prague, Czech republic
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, BDD, JavaScript, CSS, HTML
      Résumé/CV: http://makridenkov.com
      Email: sergey@makridenkov.com
    
      ****************************************************
      |                                                  |
      |       Motto - quality and simplicity.            |
      |    My works are reliable and user friendly       |
      |                                                  |
      ****************************************************

------
__xtrimsky
Location: Albany, NY, USA

Remote: Yes (I can commute to NYC or Boston monthly)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mobile and Web, mostly PHP/Javascript/Java

Résumé/CV:
[http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf](http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf)

Email: see CV or use form on
[http://andrei.pervychine.com/](http://andrei.pervychine.com/)

Spoken Languages: English, French, Russian

My name is Andrei Pervychine, I've been working as a fullstack developer in
PHP. And doing side projects with Java for Android.

------
r0fls
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: some places Technologies: Python, SQL, JavaScript, C,
Mongo (have played with a few other NoSQL databases like cassandra too),
etc...

Resume: [https://goo.gl/zIEiAa](https://goo.gl/zIEiAa)

Email: ubitquitous@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/r0fls](https://github.com/r0fls) and
[https://github.com/r0f1s](https://github.com/r0f1s) (commits to r0f1s are to
private repos though so you can't see anything)

------
jritchie
Location: London, UK

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Western Europe, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Backend Development, Machine Learning, Computer Vision, Python,
Django, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42Td33FXXC3U1M2LXhwcnUwSTA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42Td33FXXC3U1M2LXhwcnUwSTA/view)

Email: james.a.ritchie (Gmail)

Github: JamesRitchie

Junior engineer with an interest in data science, additional experience in
backend development. Ideally looking for teams with interesting problems they
want to solve with machine learning.

------
mnn7k
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS development (Objective-C, Swift)

Email: noman7k at icloud com

I am a skilled iOS developer based out of Toronto with over 5 years of
experience. Throughout my career, I have developed various mobile applications
ranging from tiny prototypes to epic systems and have always maintained the
highest performance standards while staying up-to-date with the latest tools
and techniques. I also have experience working in small startups as well as
huge companies in Fortune 500.

I'm looking for something remote but also available for local work.

------
colinramsay
Location: Cornwall, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Ext JS), Ruby, lots of other things!

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: colinramsay [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm particularly looking for React & React Native opportunities. I have a
strong background in a variety of technologies and have authored or co-
authored three books on JavaScript for Packt.

Website: [http://colinramsay.co.uk](http://colinramsay.co.uk)

------
nizarboussarsar
Location: Nice, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UML, Git, Jenkins, Docker, AWS, Java, C#, Python, C/C++,
Android, Windows Phone, Javascript, SQL, Embedded Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/xwv9OP](https://goo.gl/xwv9OP)

Email: nizar.boussarsar@etu.unice.fr

I am actually a computer science double degree student: master's degree in
Polytech Nice-Sophia, France and engineer’s degree in ESPRIT, Tunisia.

I am currently seeking an internship position for early March 2016 in the
field of IoT, Embedded systems and all what it goes on.

------
ayberk
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No (can't)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C, Obj-C, Python, Git, Hg, Nutch, MongoDB, MySQL

Github: [https://github.com/ayberk](https://github.com/ayberk)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j14h7dookv2irr4/ayberk_resume_oct2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j14h7dookv2irr4/ayberk_resume_oct2015.pdf?dl=0)

I'm looking for a spring internship starting January 2016. I will be
graduating in May 2016.

------
scmoore
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, open to something different.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: hello@scottcmoore.com

I'm Scott, I have 3 years' experience in web application development, and I'm
looking to join a small or medium sized technology company. I'm a quick study
and a nice guy.

Thanks!

------
michaelx
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end development with a focus on HTML5, (S)CSS, JavaScript,
React, and Liquid; back-end development experience with PHP, Ruby, Java, and
MySQL; Git; Gulp.js; AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://michaelxander.com/documents/mxander-
cv.pdf](http://michaelxander.com/documents/mxander-cv.pdf)

Email: See CV

\---

Product Designer & Dev, I run an independent online magazine w/ over 5,500
subscribers.

Mostly interested in product design roles.

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA Remote: Yes, preferred. Willing to
relocate: Yes, depends on location. Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, NoSQL/SQL,
HTML5, CSS, Python (novice), Meteor.js, Node.js (backend) Résumé/CV:
[https://standardresume.co/chriscombs](https://standardresume.co/chriscombs)
Email: hey@chriscombs.me

Looking to help make something beautiful, practical and functional!

------
floating_cloud
Location: Swindon, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but depends on factors such as location, salary,
visa requirements, kind of work etc.

Technologies: C, EC++, familiarity with C++11, Linux, SDLC, Mobile OS low-
level middleware development.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_wVHETBRUKOW1zTWc4THljaXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_wVHETBRUKOW1zTWc4THljaXc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Mentioned on CV.

------
clmcleod
Location: Memphis, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, NodeJS, Java, C++, JS, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf](http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: clay.l.mcleod@gmail.com

Mainly focused on AI, Machine Learning, and Data science. Please email me with
all questions or view my website to see my projects, publications, and
presentations:

[http://claymcleod.github.io](http://claymcleod.github.io)

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Java, Laravel, Mysql, Postgress, Redis, AngularJS

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/cBdgxl](http://goo.gl/cBdgxl)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

I am full stack developer comfortable with working on front end, backend and
deployment layers of development. Area of expertise is scalability, web
development, API development and real time data communication i.e. chatting
applications etc

------
nizarboussarsar
Location: Nice, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UML, Git, Jenkins, Docker, AWS, Java, C#, Python, C/C++,
Android, Windows Phone, Javascript, SQL, Embedded Linux.

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/x4jnug

Email: nizar.boussarsar@etu.unice.fr

I am actually a computer science double degree student: master's degree in
Polytech Nice-Sophia, France and engineer’s degree in ESPRIT, Tunisia.

I am currently seeking an internship position for early March 2016 in the
field of IoT, Embedded systems and all what it goes on.

------
nalabelle
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, Django, Angular, Storm, Spark, D3,
REST, Databases

Résumé/CV: [https://db.tt/3XaXguH9](https://db.tt/3XaXguH9)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nalabelle](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nalabelle)

Email: nalabelle@gmail.com

Looking for data engineering and/or backend/full stack development work.

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK (north Wales)

PHP Developer - Laravel5, Symfony2 and a few others. Also CMSs like Wordpress,
Drupal, EE etc.

Making websites for the past 8 years. Looking to help companies with fresh
development or project maintenance.

See my website for more info on projects and skills:

Not willing to relocate.

[http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

mei.gwilym@gmail.com

------
scotaylor
Location: Indianapolis, Indiana

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, LAMP, GIT, Python, CLI, Grunt, Page
Speed Optimization, Automated Testing, Adobe Dynamic Tag Management (DTM),
Adobe Ad Hoc Analysis, Adobe Target, Adobe Recommendations, Adobe Data
Connectors, Adobe Reports & Analytics Implementation, Adobe Report Builder

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/blueprintlogic

Email: web@scotttaylor.net

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (yes to San Francisco only)
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/JordanMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: see resume or Jordan dot Erin dot Maddox at gmail dot com
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
rubysolutions
Location: Remote, semi/nomad close to GMT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Considered if required, remote primarily

Technologies: Ruby, associated backend technologies

Résumé/CV: on request to potentially interested

Email: therubysolutions@gmail.com

If you need a Ruby developer for your project or contract work, and you have
no time to waste, hit me up so we can chat.

Special rates considered if you're working on an MVP.

Can also take other types of projects, email if in doubt.

------
alexdom

      Location: Xanthi, Greece
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Probably not.
      Technologies: Golang, PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, Node.js
      Résumé/CV: (my personal website is currently deactivated) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9x0GwTL9P0bYkZKRzB3VGxCOVk/view?usp=sharing
      Email: Inside the CV.

------
priscilapocs

      Location: SP - Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java,C/C++,JNI, Python, Perl, Shell Scripts,
      Android,Testing Tools,Jira,Bugzilla
      Résumé/CV: https://br.linkedin.com/in/priscila-pereira-apocalypse-3744a929
      Email: pri.apocalypse@gmail.com

------
azat92
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Photoshop, external accessories

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/esetfdadlq6n1bs/Almeev%20Azat.comp...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/esetfdadlq6n1bs/Almeev%20Azat.compressed.pdf?dl=0)

Email: azat.almeev@gmail.com

------
voltagex_

      Location: Canberra, Australia
    
      Remote: Preferred
      
      Willing to relocate: Canada / UK / Melbourne, Australia
      
      Technologies: C#, Python, Bash, Amazon EC2, Docker
        
      Résumé/CV: http://careers.stackoverflow.com/adambaxter 
      
      Email: voltagex@voltagex.org

------
meat_fist
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, React, Node, Express), Java, SQL

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
banks/5b/712/96b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/alex-banks/5b/712/96b)

Email: alex.banks0@gmail.com

------
chad_strategic
Seeking Work:

Location: Denver

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: LAMP stack / Codeigniter, Twitter Bootstrap, Algorithms,
analytic

Resume: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hnews](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/?=hnews)

email:chad.humphrey (at) strategic-options (dot) com

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SQL, C#, R, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qinij5rnzloxlz2/daniel%20hogan%20r...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qinij5rnzloxlz2/daniel%20hogan%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: danhogan78@gmail.com

------
voltaaage

      Location: Madison, WI
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes please
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6gtold01d0n8v1m/DamienFanResume2015.pdf?dl=0
      Email: Fong.fan.90@gmail.com

------
dhones
Location: Baltimore, MD / DC Metro

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, Objective-C, Linux, OS X, git

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.danielhones.com/resume.pdf](http://www.danielhones.com/resume.pdf)

Email: danielhones@gmail.com

------
f14c0
Location: Bogotá, Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JS, Linux, FrontEnd techs

Résumé/CV :[https://co.linkedin.com/in/julian-
vega-1247b0a6](https://co.linkedin.com/in/julian-vega-1247b0a6)

Email: jcvgalfonso[at]gmail.com

------
heorhiy
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++/C++11, Python, OpenGL

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/GZ7xoa](http://goo.gl/GZ7xoa)

Email: gmanukyan@gmail.com

Experienced C++ software engineer. Looking for challenging and interesting
projects.

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco, US - Berlin, GE)

Technologies: Backend & Database development, C#, Go, Python, Java, Expert in
Oracle Products, SQL, PL/SQL, Linux, shell/bash

Resume: Available on request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9 years experience in development.

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
moshthepitt
Location: Kenya

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://jayanoris.com/resume/](http://jayanoris.com/resume/)

Email: k@jayanoris.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
lelf
Location: Samara, RU

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: yes!!!

Technologies: C, POSIX, Haskell, client-side web

Résumé/CV: [http://lelf.lu/resume](http://lelf.lu/resume)

Email: me AT lelf.lu

My dream job is software verification (Coq).

------
bananawww
Location: Bay Area

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS Git, AngularJS, Node.js/ Express.js, AJAX,
SQLite, ready to learn others

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: chrisgrovers@gmai.com

------
bwhthd
Location: Portland, OR

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, Ruby

Resume: bwhthd.com

Email: bdwhthd@gmail.com

------
coroutines
Location: Livermore, California

Remote: Yes (desired: Seattle, San Diego, San Francisco, Portland, Chicago)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js, Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL,
IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML/CSS/jQuery, git, Docker, React, Express,
Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV:
[http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf](http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/blitmap](http://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, C++ (variadic templates still scare me), Lua (+C API),
Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python (-C API), Ruby (-Rails)

I live a little over an hour from San Francisco by BART. I am a recent
graduate from community college (AS in CS and Computer Networking). I have
been programming since the age of 15 - since my friends on IRC got me
interested in IRC server architectures, botnets and abusing raw sockets. I
have worked as a lead documentation editor and a system administrator (and
enjoyed it!). I have always taken pride in my ability to learn independently
but I have also gone to school for software engineering (my community college
taught SE while calling it CS). I plan to continue my education toward a
Masters in CS but I am focusing on employment right now. I am passionate about
backend technologies and network programming. I love learning and consuming
protocols but I am hoping to become a frontend developer if I can get my feet
wet. I am looking for experience and networking opportunities. I would be
happy to even move into a position where I'm maintaining something (again, to
gain experience with the industry). I have been through the introductory
tutorials for Angular, Backbone, Ember, Meteor, and React. I feel capable but
not wise about how to use these frameworks. I consider myself not an expert
but someone who has a good 'depth' of knowledge covering a broad area. I feel
like this aids me when figuring out a tough problem as I look outside my
comfort zone to find a solution.

I would work for any company except Amazon. I have been through the interview
loop twice for entry-level positions and while everyone I met seemed to like
me, I was turned down at the last minute both times for unknown reasons. The
speech on door-tables is just ridiculous, not inspiring. HR at Amazon is kinda
scary... I was interviewed in a dimly lit cave of an office. I still don't
understand why in a warehouse with 4000 people I saw nobody using ear
protection. Lots of loose clothing around machinery too. Lots of strange
vibes.

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

